

Ask HN: Rate of first-time applicants accepted? - vkhomutov

We all know that pitching and hustling is a daily routine for us - and each time we do it, we get better at it, and that multiple tries is almost a rule of thumb for 99% of us.<p>With that in mind, how many of YC alums were accepted first time they applied?<p>Does anyone have an insight into that? Personal experience?
======
cyrusradfar
Sorry, didn't see your post when I posted mine:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4794444> ... darn :)Should've just
upvoted.

I'll add your q's to mine as I've got more time before it falls off the new
feed.

------
ig1
I doubt even YC have that information.

